# Cabela's .264 tease



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Cabela's sent me a flyer saying they had a limited edition Remington 700 bdl in .264 win. mag for the sale price of $750 or so, it took me half the day to get someone on the phone and he told me they never even had any in, what the heck. Anytime they advertise something I want they don't have it and when I ask if they can get it, the awnser is always no. Oh, well I'd rather buy a .260 anyway, but it would have been a pretty good deal and one heck of a flat shooting round.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds a lot like bait and switch, avdvertise that something is available in your area, but they dont have any in stock, and can't order one for you at that price. If you really want one I would push harder on them to get one for you, otherwise you may want to contact the better business bureau. I just had the same problem, I drove 2 hours to buy a portable ice house on sale, only to find that they do not carry that particular model, and have no plans to..


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I talked with another sales person yesterday and he said he could get one from another store but he'd have to charge me a $25 shipping charge. I'm not going to deal with these guys anymore.


----------



## TravisC (Jan 8, 2006)

before deer season they had 264 cdl fluted 700s on sale for $649


----------



## CZDogman (Dec 18, 2009)

Get him to order it in from the other store...they'll waive that $25 crap. It's Cabela's...they have top notch customer service.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I went to scheels and they ordered a stainless/walnut tikka T-3 .25-06 for me, from another store, over the phone for less than I could get a blued composite from anyone else. I'm done with cabelas, most of their employee's don't know what they are doing and most of their stuff is over priced unless it's on sale.


----------



## bisontraks (Dec 22, 2006)

I am also done with trying to buy something at Cabela's. They had a Remmington 270 on sale last fall. I went into pick one up, and guess what, they were out. I asked if they could get one from another store, they would have to look at the inventory and see. If someother store did have one it could take 6-8 weeks to get it. I said forget it, deer season would be over by then. I tired of going in there and the "kid" behind the counter doen't know squat about the product, or they read it off of the label. Da, I can do that myself. I want the pros and cons of the product. How did it work in the field, problems, etc.

I went to Scheel's to look at a 270 and the gal helping there had just spent a week at gun college or something like that. She gave me the information overload. What a difference in knowledge. :thumb:

Fed up with Cabela's. :eyeroll:


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

I use to work at Cabelas a few years back and it was frustrating for the employees to deal with these situations. Not because of the customers but because that when they put these fliers out, many times they would say..... OK, we don't have any of these and these.... they put them in the flier because it's a "universal" flier that goes to many stores.... and they put the stores name on it. Call ahead. If they don't have it, they should be able to get it.

There are a couple older guys at cabelas in EGF that have been there for a while and they know their stuff. When I go in there now and those younger guys ask if I need help... I kinda laugh and politely say no thanks, I'm fine. The only thing they can help me with is if something is in stock or not. I ran into this at Scheels too! In fact, I was in Scheels the other day and one of the employees in the gun department asked another employee and a manager, "What does JHP mean?" with a box of ammo in his hands, neither the other employee or the manager knew....... :rollin: :withstupid: I wanted to go over and say something but I was in a hurry!

I can see where it's hard for a company like Scheels or Cabelas to find knowledgeable people that know what they are talking about. Especially in a college town where that is a good chunk of the job pool. When I was working if I wasn't helping someone... I was learning all I could about different guns and products. Mainly because I wanted to know about it and most of the stuff I wanted. I ended up ether buying or testing quite a bit of stuff. This enabled me to "know what I was talking about".

I would still be working there if they wanted to pay their employee's more than squat an hour!


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey spitfire! Who manufactures the Cabela's line of optics? I called to quiz them on a riflescope and they told me they couldn't ttell me.


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

hogcaller said:


> Hey spitfire! Who manufactures the Cabela's line of optics? I called to quiz them on a riflescope and they told me they couldn't ttell me.


It depends on which type of optic you are looking at. They have several different manufactures making different stuff. It's been about 5 years, but last I remember many of the better rifle scopes were being made by Weaver, some of the Bino's were made by Bushnell, Leupold, and I believe Ziess or Swarovski may make one of the top of the line Bino's. Just about everything that has a Cabela's name on it is private labeled.

I had one of the Alaskan guide scopes that was made by Weaver and for the price it was a great scope.

One guy up in the East Grand Forks store that knows that stuff is Kenny in optics if he is still there. He knows his stuff.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

china


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

There is a federal tax break for companys to train employees. You sure would not know it by going into any type of sporting goods store. I believe they are trained in how to hold their hand out for the money, how to make change, how to do a credit card sale and a minor in how to deal with a pizzed off person.

 Al


----------

